# Spouse visa refused as a self employed



## Uma555 (Jan 28, 2016)

hi I hope everybody is fine, just want to ask some quastion anybody can help me about it or same satution I have applied for spouse visa in October which is refused basis of not provide fully finincal year bank statements but when my partner stated business we didn't open bank account but as soon business doi'n well we ope busnies account n etc but Eco put refusal on basis on not provide all bank statement but we open bank account in May so how can we show them March n April bank statements coz in March n April was we doi'n cash can we tell Eco about tht or which is best please help if somebody can thank you


----------



## kotch (Jan 3, 2016)

Maybe have to wait until you have a full year of statements then re-apply?

Just guessing....


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, that would be one solution, but we need to know your full financial state plus the full wording of the refusal letter.


----------



## Uma555 (Jan 28, 2016)

I can send you refusal letter


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just scan it and post it here.


----------



## Uma555 (Jan 28, 2016)

I can send you pic instead of scan is not possible?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, and post it here. Make sure it's big enough and legible. Cover up personal details like your name and address.


----------



## Uma555 (Jan 28, 2016)

Thts thy letter thy send it to me


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Can't you turn the images right way up?


----------



## Uma555 (Jan 28, 2016)

Is this better?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, I got it now. You failed to supply the full 12-month bank statement covering the tax year of 6th April 2014 to 5th April 2015, so you were refused. To appeal, you need to provide the missing bank statement. If you used private bank account during the first two months, that could provide evidence, but if you just dealt in cash, I'm afraid you won't meet the requirement. For re-application, you now need the account for the next tax year, so presumably 6th April 2015 to 5th April 2016, with full documentation as required.


----------

